# There's No Stopping These Seniors; Even A Pandemic Can't Bring Them Down



## Robert59 (Nov 30, 2020)

On the rare occasion she leaves her room, Diane Evans uses a walker to gingerly navigate San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood. Most days, the 74-year-old wears a multicolored head wrap, known as a _gele_, an extra-large T-shirt and plaid pajama pants.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...-seniors-even-a-pandemic-cant-bring-them-down


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

Some of us are so used to loneliness and/or being physically impaired that they didn't notice a big difference.


----------



## Remy (Nov 30, 2020)

It's interesting how people deal with things like this in different ways. It's too bad some can't live with their families but perhaps they don't want to or the dynamics just won't work.


----------



## JanisPaula (Nov 30, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> On the rare occasion she leaves her room, Diane Evans uses a walker to gingerly navigate San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood. Most days, the 74-year-old wears a multicolored head wrap, known as a _gele_, an extra-large T-shirt and plaid pajama pants.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...-seniors-even-a-pandemic-cant-bring-them-down


This is the biggest fear I believe; to be left alone as an older person with no one to love us in our twilight years!


----------



## Remy (Nov 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Some of us are so used to loneliness and/or being physically impaired that they didn't notice a big difference.


Sadly, this is true for many. And I'm sorry if it's true for you. I work part time but isolation is not new for me. Plus I have the cats.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

OMG...I wish I could do my wrap like hers! I can relate to this story in that I've been trying to get out (safely) as much as possible and I also lost my senior center in person connections. But I've made a couple of new friends since the pandemic plus my other friends and I are keeping in better touch. I'm also continuing to stay in touch with a couple of my favorite people from the center.  My DIL and I talk more frequently now since she's working form home and doesn't have the exhausting days she used to have in the classroom as a T.A. I love Ms. Evan's story. Thank you for posting.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2020)

I have not been isolated at all through this even though I live alone. My son is down the street and he comes here, as does my boyfriend. I see other people since I live in an apartment building and I am in the center of downtown. I miss our potluck dinners downstairs in the community room and other things we did down there. But nobody in my building has got sick from it or tested positive as far as I know. Everyone goes out though, to stores and other places. I am a computer person so I just do like I have always done. Sorry if anyone reading this thread is isolated and lonely. This forum is a good way to interact and make friends. Way better than fake book.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I have not been isolated at all through this even though I live alone. My son is down the street and he comes here, as does my boyfriend. I see other people since I live in an apartment building and I am in the center of downtown. I miss our potluck dinners downstairs in the community room and other things we did down there. But nobody in my building has got sick from it or tested positive as far as I know. Everyone goes out though, to stores and other places. I am a computer person so I just do like I have always done. Sorry if anyone reading this thread is isolated and lonely. This forum is a good way to interact and make friends. Way better than fake book.


What is "fake book"?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2020)

officerripley said:


> What is "fake book"?


Think it's satirical for facebook.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2020)

Aw, of course; don't know why I didn't catch that...sigh...I think maybe Lockdown affects the brain, lol.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 5, 2020)

"_One day at a time_" was noted in the article, and I have lived by that adage for eternity.


----------



## hellomimi (Dec 5, 2020)

Atta girl Diane! You look fabulous in your shirt! Love, love Coldplay


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 6, 2020)

San Francisco?  Watch where you step.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2020)

JanisPaula said:


> This is the biggest fear I believe; to be left alone as an older person with no one to love us in our twilight years!


It's my biggest fear too.


----------

